# Are my boots to big?



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Take a pic of the heel side


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Shouldn't your boots fit your feet instead of worrying about the board?!? They need to fit your feet properly first. What size boots are they, and what board is it, what size?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

sizes of your board, bindings, and boots. overhang is normal unless excessive.


----------



## endless (Sep 9, 2013)

Board - Rome Factory Rocker 155cm
Bindings - Forum Republic size L
Boots - Deeluxe Alpha size: 28.0


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ETM said:


> Take a pic of the heel side


Pic???????


----------



## endless (Sep 9, 2013)

There's the pic of the heel


----------



## endless (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry for spamming, but here's a pic of the boot across the board


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks fine to me. You could move binding back a hair but it's fine as is.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Looks fine to me. You could move binding back a hair but it's fine as is.


+1. :thumbsup:


----------



## endless (Sep 9, 2013)

Lamps said:


> Looks fine to me. You could move binding back a hair but it's fine as is.


Great! Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep move the binding heel side a bit more to centre the overhang.
Problem solved ;-)


----------



## PoOHawk (Feb 8, 2014)

Yup. Same. Binding back, and/or adjust the toe ramp.


----------

